# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > الإقتصاد والمالية العامة >  دمج مصلحتي ضرائب الدخل والمبيعات والآثار المتوقعة, صادرة عن الإدارة المركزية للبحوث ا

## هيثم الفقى

[align=center]

أتشرف بأن أقدم لسيادتكم دراسة صادرة عن دمج مصلحتي ضرائب الدخل والمبيعات والآثار المتوقعة , أصدرتها الإدارة المركزية للبحوث المالية و التنمية الإدارية بمكتب وزير المالية , وهي عن جد رائعة ,
من إعداد الباحث أسامة إبراهيم عيد مسلم

[IMG]http://img465.imageshack****/img465/9476/hnaa5ol.gif[/IMG]
إضغط هنا للتحميل [/align]

----------


## mabroukkhiralla

رائع يااستاذ هيثم ، كنت محتاج هذا البحث بشدة , بالتوفيق دائماً .

----------

